# Taco Bell/food poisoning



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll admit, Taco Bell is nasty. But I really love Mexican food and I we had just had homemade tacos Sunday night for dinner I was still craving something, but it had to be fast & quick. Hence, I took my happy ass to the Taco Bell drive thru last night, sometime around 6pm. I ordered one of their combo meals, it was two beef Chalupas with one beef hard shell taco. I was hongry, ok?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




We got back home and I wolfed the food down, I hadn't ate anything since 10am and I was really starving.
About 20-30 minutes after eating, I got a horrible headache, almost like a migraine but not quite, if that makes sense. Within an hour, I was having really bad "bathroom problems" and feeling it. I felt really guilty after eating all of that food and I swore I'd never eat fast food again after that.
I pretty much stayed up all night with this mess. Puking, "you-know-what that's not peeing" and tossing & turning. I called in sick because I work in a hospital and it's just the proper protocol. Nick had gotten an order of nachos and was sick this morning but he had to go to work.
I've gotten food poisoning before, but only from a known outbreak and that was from KFC about ten years ago when a bunch of people got sick. I thought that food poisoning took anywhere from 12-24 hours to kick in.

I still don't feel well today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I want to call Taco Bell and go off, but I will feel stupid if it's just us that got sick and nobody else. I don't even really want to know what goes on in the back of fast food restaurants, believe me, I've heard nasty enough stories from friends that worked at chain restaurants in high school. Has anyone else gotten sick this fast from eating out, anywhere?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG! Taco Bell makes me sick too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didn't happen to me back when I was in Cali, but since moving to Virginia, I've gotten sick every time I ate Taco Bell. After the last time I ate several items, I vowed to never eat from there again. But sure enough, my husband came home with some a few nights ago. I remembered what happened the last time, so I calmed it down. I only had ONE chalupa, and I squeezed the sour cream out of it.  This was pretty late at night that I ate it, like 12 maybe. Anyway, we went to bed. At 3 in the morning, I woke up with TERRIBLE pain in the stomach. After the pain lessened to where I felt comfortable getting up, I went to the bathroom and had the bubble guts like no other. WTF TACO BELL?!?!?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 30, 2008)

lol at "bubble guts". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry to hear that you both had troubles due to taco bell. I am that way with certain items from Subway.


----------



## lanslady (Jul 30, 2008)

No, it can kick in pretty fast.  I ate at Quizno's one time and got a chicken sandwich, I was sick within 30 minutes after eating it with food poisoning.  So it doesn't take long at all.  Hubby's gotten it a few times too, and it didn't take long for him either.  

I hope y'all get to feeling better.


----------



## rbella (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG!! My brother-in-law got violently ill from Taco Bell and was hospitalized for days.  This was a long time ago.  I think he actually sued them.  It was horrible.  He was puking and bleeding from his butt.  It was awful.  I felt so bad for him.  The doctor said it was food poisoning most likely from bad meat.  The only thing he had eaten that day was Taco Hell and he got sick within hours of eating it.  I'm so sorry this is happening to you.  I hope you get better!!!


----------



## duckduck (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugggg food poisoning blows. It's almost impossible to prove it was Taco Bell too, so there is really nothing you can do as far as say, reporting it to the health inspector or whatever. You can complain, but it won't really change anything. My advice is a jug of Gatorade, an Imodium ad, and 1-2 days of quality television. Also, probably best to avoid going back


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

I completely agree on the Gatorade!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 30, 2008)

aww that sucks i've been hearing bad things about taco bell latley i used to only eat 
that crunch wrap thing but now i dont go there at all .. hope u feel better soon


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

It's a good thing on the Gatorade...we drink them like they're going out of style! I seriously have about 25 bottles in my fridge now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks everyone!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

Whaaaaaaat

I LOVE taco bell. You guys are crazy! LoL no but I cant remember ever getting ill from Taco bell...

yum.... nacho cheese beef chalupas...and hard tacos and cheese roll ups, omg I want some today!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Whaaaaaaat

I LOVE taco bell. You guys are crazy! LoL no but I cant remember ever getting ill from Taco bell...

yum.... nacho cheese beef chalupas...and hard tacos and cheese roll ups, omg I want some today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dooooonnnnnn't do it Rebecca!!! You never know, you could get a case of the bubble guts!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2008)

LoL I'll deal!! I loooooove mexican food, seriously. Its my favorite. I've always loved Taco Bell

It'll be my excuse to call out of work LOL "I'm sorry, I have a bad case of the bubble guts, caused by taco bell"

The closest taco bell is about 30 minutes from here. grrrrrrr


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 30, 2008)

Look what I dun started! LOL


----------



## KikiB (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not Taco Bell for me, it's Taco Time which is a similar concept here in Seattle. I find that the only Mexican fast-food I can eat is Chipotle or TDM...but I find that when I eat most fast food (that I can...can't eat a ton since I don't eat meat) I get really sick as well.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 30, 2008)

Taco Bell actually holds the top spot for fast-food food poisoning. learned that in school.

no wonder all my friends say "everytime i eat taco bell i gotta shit myself" LOL better be near a toilet after having the beeeef.

hope ur feeling better!!


----------



## User93 (Jul 30, 2008)

Get well soon girl, hugs to you! We dont have Taco Bell here, but i can sheer you a little - look how lucky i am. I was on vacations, and well, i was eating all the fast-food junk, even sometimes without washing hands after the beach, eating all spicey pizzas, long story short lots of shady food. And i was feeling great. Then 1 evening we go to the most classy restaurants at the coast, all sitting in big armchairs at the balcony, candles, model waiters in white tees.. I had just a mint tea and a damn club sadwitch. Daaamn still cant think of it. I felt so bad the next too days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheer up, it wont last! Just avoid it next time!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

OH NO!  I'm in love with Taco Bell!!  I'm so sorry that happened to you. I got REEEEALLY sick at Chili's one time.  I think it was like 2 hours when the first wave of sickness hit me...then I was miserable for like a day and a half or two days.  When I feel nauseous and have bathroom issues Ginger Ale always helps for some reason...I dunno.  My mom used to give it to me when I was sick when I was little and I still have to have it!  
I hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 30, 2008)

I got food poisoning from Jack In The Box many years ago.  I was throwing up every hour on the hour for the entire night.  I was drinking water trying to keep hydrated, and even that was coming back up!!  It was an awful experience.  

Actually there is something you can do.  Don't call Taco Bell...instead call your local Health Department.  I have a friend whose job is to go out and inspect restaurants.  She says if they even receive 1 call about possible food poisoning, they have to go out and inspect it.  I'm sure you are not the only one who experienced this.

I hope you feel better!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I got food poisoning from Jack In The Box many years ago. I was throwing up every hour on the hour for the entire night. I was drinking water trying to keep hydrated, and even that was coming back up!! It was an awful experience. 

Actually there is something you can do. Don't call Taco Bell...instead call your local Health Department. I have a friend whose job is to go out and inspect restaurants. She says if they even receive 1 call about possible food poisoning, they have to go out and inspect it. I'm sure you are not the only one who experienced this.

I hope you feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember when Jack in the Box was on the news when all the e.Coli outbreaks were going on about 10-12 years ago


----------



## val-x (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my lord! That's horrible! I'm glad I don't like Taco Bell.


----------



## Madam E (Jul 30, 2008)

Last summer I got really sick from Taco Bell. It was after a road trip - we stopped for dinner on the way home. I've had food poisoning a couple times, and this time was HORRIBLE. To give details would definitely be T.M.I. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I shudder to think at the hygiene practices of these places that seem to have a tendency to make people violently ill! Needless to say I'll never go there again!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 31, 2008)

My mom's company use to make the meat for taco bell... the quality (or lack there of) that they "demand" is so low that I haven't been able to eat there for years. Ick... it also makes all of my friends sick so we never ever go. Best of luck getting over your food poisoning and good going on letting everyone know!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

I stay far far away from fast food chains, Taco Bell is no exception. My stomach can't handle fine French food, Italian, Mexican, Spanish etc. It most certainly wouldn't hold fast food.

Get well soon dear! Sorry to hear about your bad experience


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 31, 2008)

Here it is another day and I'm still laughing about "bubble guts". Oh man!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jul 31, 2008)

order your food without meat
but with like beans in its place

loads healthier
and it's never made me sick =]


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 31, 2008)

I got food poisoning from Pizza Hut about 3-4 years ago.It was crazy.I was very ill for about 3 days.My mom wanted me to go to the hospital but I couldnt even keep my eyes open.I was throwing up and throwing down..lol every other hour.I remember chugging about half full sprite  because I was soo thristy and then throwing it up 5 minutes later. My fever was high oohh my I hate to even think about it.  Hope you feel better


----------



## MAC4TV (Jul 31, 2008)

I got food poisoning from a Mexican restaurant called Carlos O'Kelly's.  I ordered the Lite Chicken Enchilada.  Twelve hours later, I woke up in the middle of the night, aching all over.  Went to the bathroom and got sick out of one end...then hours later after I got up again...it was coming out of both ends at the same time!!!!  The physical act of getting up and walking made me violently ill and that's how I stayed for 5, yes 5 days!!!!  I should have gone to the hospital.  Gatorade worked best along with toast.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Jul 31, 2008)

I had Taco Bell like 2 1/2 weeks ago and my stomach is still in knots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's been blacklisted!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know if it is food poisening for me... but most fast food makes me sick.  I can't eat it... i can't even go inside otherwise I will be sick for the rest of the day.  I think it is more the chemicals they put in their food.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 1, 2008)

^ I agree. I remember when I first started eating at the local Chili's or even Ruby Tuesdays, I always got sick. I don't know if it's the oil they use or what, but for a year, I couldn't even make it out of the restaurant before it hit me. I finally got used to it, but I try not to eat at those places except for once in a blue moon.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 1, 2008)

Hoping you're feeling better now doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luckily no food poisoning stories from me, but I haven't ate at Taco Bell in like 3 years! LOL


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope you're doing better!

I still love Taco Hell. But I only get 2 regular crunchy tacos w/ extra cheese & a side of nachos. I am super picky about my sour cream, it HAS to be ice cold. So everything else is a no-go. 
My hubby has a stomach of steel!!! It's kinda gross...


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 2, 2008)

Holy shit that's horrible. I love those soft gordita crunch things, and mexican pizzas, I can't live without them. After having another allergic reaction today I figure gettin the bubbles = not being able to see. Either way I'm still pissed off and in pain! You DEF need to call the health inspectors. I heard some pretty horrible shit about a McDonalds here, and I refuse to go to that particular one...

Damn it...I'm making mum take me to taco bell now.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_It's not Taco Bell for me, it's Taco Time which is a similar concept here in Seattle. I find that the only Mexican fast-food I can eat is Chipotle or TDM...but I find that when I eat most fast food (that I can...can't eat a ton since I don't eat meat) I get really sick as well._

 
OMG I love Taco Time Katie!  I seriously could eat that everyday!  Sorry to hear that you had such a bad experience Brittney!  Sometime (especially late at night) that food has been sitting out for a while and maybe that is what happened.  Glad to hear that you are feeling better!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up calling the local health inspector, LOL. I told them I was really sick and so was the other person that got food with me. Today was the first time I was able to eat food and enjoy it and actually not be on the toilet with bubble guts! They were really nice and said whenever there is a complaint, whether it's about the food or cleanliness, they always do a complaint checkup. That's good to know! Plus I love that they have all of the complaint/routine checkups results for every restaurant in our region online so I can read the results!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 2, 2008)

Keep us posted with what happens!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 3, 2008)

awesome, its great to hear that they're so diligent with calls like that. and on another note, I totally regret saying I wanted taco bell yesterday. I had pizza, a garlic roll, oreo ice cream [that dude used fresh oreo cookies! none of that off brand shit, either, mm] for lunch, ramune soda, AND mickey d's for dinner. needless to say, I think karma bit me in the ass, literally ;-;


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 3, 2008)

I had 2 hard tacos and a cheese roll up from taco bell yesterday. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I had 2 hard tacos and a cheese roll up from taco bell yesterday. mmmmmmmmmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What the hell is a cheese roll up? Whatever it is, sounds like it wouldn't agree with my guts!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!!


----------



## animecute (Aug 3, 2008)

I know I eat a lot. I went to MacDonalds and got 20 piece chicken nuggets, fish filet, fries, and some water. Gosh I felt bad after but I don't think it was food poisioning  lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_What the hell is a cheese roll up? Whatever it is, sounds like it wouldn't agree with my guts!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Its kind of like a mini cheese burrito. Like a small flat wrap thing but with only melted cheese inside. Yum...its smalll and light.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Its kind of like a mini cheese burrito. Like a small flat wrap thing but with only melted cheese inside. Yum...its smalll and light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Crap don't tell me that. Now I'm hungry


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

i went to baker's one time and got food poisoning within like four hours. for three days i felt like death warmed over...not awesome. i didn't go there for a long time after that. now i go there lots, though.

there's different types/strains of food poisoning, not all of them take twelve to twenty-four hours to cause their symptoms...just like not all of them go away within a day or two. you probably just got a really powerful strain of something for it to hit you so quick.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 6, 2008)

Good to hear you're feeling better! 

But I have to say that I always roll my eyes and shake my head when people refer Taco Bell as Mexican food.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_But I have to say that I always roll my eyes and shake my head when people refer Taco Bell as Mexican food._

 
I know it's not really authentic Mexican food but it's the closest thing I've got to it around here


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 14, 2008)

i am the _worst_ for food poisoning. i've probably gotten sick at least once from every single fast food place/restaurant that i've ever eaten at. so many fast food chains don't follow proper health practices - don't even get me started. a lot of times sickness can be from fountain pop.. if they don't clean the machines on a regular basis, mold can grow inside the nozzles & transfer into the drinks. i worked in fast food for almost 3 years when i was in high school & the fountains were very rarely cleaned. & they *always* had mold in them when someone finally did get around to cleaning them. probably not too kind on your stomach to ingest that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just a word of warning.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 15, 2008)

Taco Bell has always made me sick. I hate going there, my boyfriend likes it because its cheap.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_i am the worst for food poisoning. i've probably gotten sick at least once from every single fast food place/restaurant that i've ever eaten at. so many fast food chains don't follow proper health practices - don't even get me started. a lot of times sickness can be from fountain pop.. if they don't clean the machines on a regular basis, mold can grow inside the nozzles & transfer into the drinks. i worked in fast food for almost 3 years when i was in high school & the fountains were very rarely cleaned. & they *always* had mold in them when someone finally did get around to cleaning them. probably not too kind on your stomach to ingest that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just a word of warning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whew...another reason why I LOVE the mcdonalds I used to work at. they are on the money with their stuff. every night,we took the nozzles off the soda machines and soaked them. 

Yaaaay for clean fast food places


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 16, 2008)

Smart Water is good too.  It is electrolyte-enhanced water and a bit easier on a super tender tummy than Gatorade.  Pedialyte helps, too.

I hope you feel better soon. 

PS - On the subject of Taco Bell, does anyone remember Mexi Fries?  They were basically spicy tater tots.  They served them in WA and IIRC, Cali.  I tried to order them once on the east coast and the lady at the counter had never heard of them.


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2008)

hope you're feeling much better now!

I had food poisning once from KFC 2 years ago. It was horrible! I haven't had KFC since.


----------



## Amber*Christine (Nov 22, 2008)

I got awful food poisoning from Subway before. Still can't eat there despite all the times I ate there before and was fine. I think my mind associates that place w/ pain  oh and my ex and I got it from eating popcorn at the movie theater...twice! I'm kinda scared to eat out these days now


----------



## jardinaires (Nov 22, 2008)

i love taco bell. i've never gotten sick after eating anything from there.. but a lot of my friends have, and i've heard lots of bad things, but that doesn't stop me from enjoying their delicious offerings. haha. maybe i'm immune to whatever taco bell does that kills off their customers....


----------



## LaciSue (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber*Christine* 

 
_I got awful food poisoning from Subway before. Still can't eat there despite all the times I ate there before and was fine. I think my mind associates that place w/ pain  oh and my ex and I got it from eating popcorn at the movie theater...twice! I'm kinda scared to eat out these days now _

 
You got food poisoning from Subway? I work at a Subway and we're SUPER freaking hygienic.  Every Subway has the same sanitary standards, as far as I know. That's just crazy to me!  Although the first week I worked there, an inspector from HQ came and found old turkey in the cooler. *barf* That was pretty gross. No one was rotating stock I guess at the time. But that's just kinda weird that of all places, you got it from Subway.


----------



## Penn (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaciSue* 

 
_You got food poisoning from Subway? I work at a Subway and we're SUPER freaking hygienic.  Every Subway has the same sanitary standards, as far as I know. That's just crazy to me!  Although the first week I worked there, an inspector from HQ came and found old turkey in the cooler. *barf* That was pretty gross. No one was rotating stock I guess at the time. But that's just kinda weird that of all places, you got it from Subway._

 
That reminds me of this one time my boyfriend and I went to get Subway and while the guy was making my sandwich all I could focus on were the little fruit flies that kept flying around and landing on the food. I can't look at Subway the same way anymore, well not at that particular location anyway haha

I always thought that Subway was more sanitary than other fast food chains until that day


----------



## Rennah (Nov 23, 2008)

I've only had Taco Bell once in my life.
It was disgusting and I felt sick afterward.
Never again.


----------

